# Cockapoo puppy



## CMoore (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a cockapoo puppy which Is driving me insane. This puppy has just been diagnosed with in human terms ADHD. Severe problems with is since purchase at the end of August, it has been to training seminar, I have used every training aid you can think of to try and calm it down on the advice of dog trainers and still no joy. Im now looking at medication and a special diet. Has anyone else had such trouble with this breed? I have a shi tzu who is doing its best to tolerate this puppy too. To give you an idea it poo's in its bed and then will lie in it! Wee's in the food bowl! and my house if full game for use of a toilet. Its now approaching 5 mth old, i have followed all advice re: toileting and it just aint happening. It also SCREAMS, when left, not just a howl it can't handle being alone and looks like its kennel crazy when i have to put it in the dog run, just so i can go out and still have a house to come home to. Any ideas anyone? PLEASE


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Who told you it had ADHD? I`d be fascinated to see how this diagnosis was made. 
Your pup sounds perfectly normal to me. Especially in view of the fact it doesn`t have a gender. 
I suggest you get a few good puppy books (NOT anything by Millan or Fennel) and start again. 
The pup is not house trained because you haven`t housetrained him (or her). Likewise he (or she) needs to feel secure and cared for in order to tolerate being left. 
Please take a step back. It isn`t the puppy that is the problem. It is the way he or she has been managed. (Harsh but true). 
Lose all the `trainers` who have filled you such tosh and begin again.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd go back to basics - start over again.
Get a decent trainer to help and use consistant reward based methods.
Sounds like you have a very active cocker who needs to be taught where to focus his/her mind.
Toilet training needs to be consistant, take him/her out at least every hour plus when ever the pup wakes, stops playing, finishes eating and looks like they are circling/sniffing. Reward for going in the right place.

Good luck
I'm sure someone will be along with some more advice soon.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

ALL puppies to a degree have ADHD, it's the nature of the beast. I used to describe Oscar as a Tiny crocodile terrorist, hurtling round the house mouthing and nipping anything he could get his hands one.

Get yourself a DECENT trainer, i fail to see why a 5 month old puppy would need to see a behaviourist or a training seminar or medication !!!. 

The 2 breeds when mixed may look cute but they are high energy and maybe you are not taking that into account and expecting too much from what is essentially a naughty toddler with teeth (apologies if you are ).

Try and write down the issues one by one, prioritise them and then tackle them one at a time with a consistent approach rather than throwing everything but the kitchen sink at the problems 

If you work out what the worst issue is then you can start there and feel free to ask for some specific advice on that issue on here


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

Poor you, it is hard and it sounds like you have a real character on your hands.
Bella is 19 months old now and still has some degree of 'ADHD' and I think she always will do, I have to really keep on top of training and sometimes she listens and sometimes she doesn't. It has been very hard work at times but when she is good she is perfect! When she is bad she can be a little horror! Just last night she went on one of her rampages where she ran around like a lunatic, jumping on everything and everyone, nipping, barking etc etc I have to get right in front of her and in my sternest voice say 'THAT'S ENOUGH' and she eventually calms down.
Don't give up, it will all come together in the end and it will be so rewarding 

Keep us posted


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Who told you it had ADHD? I`d be fascinated to see how this diagnosis was made.
> Your pup sounds perfectly normal to me. Especially in view of the fact it doesn`t have a gender.
> I suggest you get a few good puppy books (NOT anything by Millan or Fennel) and start again.
> The pup is not house trained because you haven`t housetrained him (or her). Likewise he (or she) needs to feel secure and cared for in order to tolerate being left.
> ...


well said!

the puppy sounds very normal to me too and really dosent need to be put on medication


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree with others start at stage one, putting the pup out every half hour, or before if you see the pup sniffing the ground or circling, after sleep/after food/after playing/ stay with pup til the pup has done something(dosnt matter how long) and treat praise very happily to let pup KNOW its done the right thing, dont chastise if there are accidents, your pup needs to know there are rules, dogs love consistancy and feel more secure knowing you are in charge, this will help with the pups need to scream when left, leave the pup for a few seconds and return to the room very matter of factly dont fuss the pup, try to increase time out of the room over a period of time, dont rush things, if the pup starts to scream again you may have left it alone for a little too long take a step back and start leaving the pup for the length of time it got comfortable with and then continue again, you will get through this if you are CONSISTANT, also look at the food you have the dog on see if it is high protein, or full of colourings, if it is change it to a different food, I think it is way to early to get onto the medication rout, for what sounds like a normal pup that has no true guidence.

Mo


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

CMoore said:


> I have a cockapoo puppy which Is driving me insane. This puppy has just been diagnosed with in human terms ADHD. Severe problems with is since purchase at the end of August, it has been to training seminar, I have used every training aid you can think of to try and calm it down on the advice of dog trainers and still no joy. Im now looking at medication and a special diet. Has anyone else had such trouble with this breed? I have a shi tzu who is doing its best to tolerate this puppy too. To give you an idea it poo's in its bed and then will lie in it! Wee's in the food bowl! and my house if full game for use of a toilet. Its now approaching 5 mth old, i have followed all advice re: toileting and it just aint happening. It also SCREAMS, when left, not just a howl it can't handle being alone and looks like its kennel crazy when i have to put it in the dog run, just so i can go out and still have a house to come home to. Any ideas anyone? PLEASE


 T'is a mere baby! Back to basics would be all I would say! As for the behaviourist who diagnoised ADHD I shall refrain from airing my views on that one!

How old was the pupster when you got it?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's just a baby and a mix of two highly intelligent high energy breeds as well. Of course it's going to be a bit nuts. Go back to basics. How long is it left alone for in a normal day? Find a good positive trainer those breeds love clicker training and it gives it mental exercise which will calm it down more.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

I can only agree with what others have said, go back to basics tackling one thing at a time. I would start with toilet training and go fro there. I have a Jackapoo who is crazy but with hard work and a good routine you will get there. It won't be easy but it can be done. Domino is very high energy and is just as crazy as my Springer but he is toilet trained and is in a good routine.

Val xx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a cockapoo boy and also go on a cockapoo forum full of owners who adore the breed. In fact many on there can't stop at one!!!

I haven't heard of any problems like you are describing.

They do need training and are a lively breed that need stimulation and love to be with their owners so can suffer from Separation Anxiety.

Go back to the basics with him, especially with toilet training.

Stimulate his mind try using kongs filled with treats.

How about talking to his breeder for advice too?


----------



## SDPetcare (Jul 25, 2010)

What are you feeding puppy on. correct diet can make a world of difference.
Jessy


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

When I got Heidi, I met a lovely lady who's springer pup was born 3 days before Heidi so we had lots in common. He was always very hyper as springers are but it soon became apparent that there was something not quite right. She got allsorts of advice and tried everything. Was exercising him about 6 times a day. At the second trip to the vet to remove stones that he had eaten, the vet picked up the problem (- I think it was the same as yours) and suggested a behaviourist. I dont think they were particularly good and she should probably have sought further advice but her OH worked away, she had children and found she couldnt cope. He was rehomed to a farm where he is in his element. Living out and working

I guess what I am trying to say is, it will be hard work but dont give up until the fat lady sings because there will be a way to work this out without giving up on him I think if my friend had found a different behaviourist other than the one the vet recommended, it would have been a different story:thumbup:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree with others - it sounds like a normal puppy to me 
But if theres no progress, especially with things like toilet training, it can make you feel like crying.

*I'd like to add that it doesn't matter how much advice you get from experts, trainers, vets or even people on this forum. What matters is what you put into practice at home. *

It sounds like you've tried a lot of different strategies and advice in a short space of time. You need to decide on a consistent strategy that works for your lifestyle with any problem, and really put all your attention in to it. You won't see results straight away, but stick at it and all will fall in to place.

For example with toilet training: with me I sat with my trainers on and never let Charlie out of my sight. When he showed the signs of toileting or even started to wee in the house, i whizzed him outside and praised him for doing something outside! Didn't shout at him for any accidents, cleaned the area properly, and 2 months later we only have perhaps an accident a week (usually at the weekend when my hubby is home and things get kind of hectic), which I blame myself for because i obviously wasn't watching him properly. For a 20 week old puppy whose only spent 8 weeks in my household i'm pretty pleased, especially since he came from a breeder where he could let it fall wherever...


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Another irresponsible owner 

I swear some people should never have dogs.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

it may be separation anxiety - mine did it at first..sounds a bit stressed and they need a lot of stimulation...he might be quite above the average but just try a bit lavender oil as calming - this i was advised and just gathered some and put in the vase...this is still just a pup - cannotbe left on his own for long...


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Another irresponsible owner
> 
> I swear some people should never have dogs.


I think thats a bit rude.

Having a puppy is a LOT of hardwork and you can tell this women has tried several things ..... we're not all experts and we do sometimes need help.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

With the toilet training problems - where did this pup come from?

I ask because if you didn't see where the pup was born and raised it was almost certainly a puppy farm or dodgy BYB. 

The problem with these sorts of places is that pups are often confined to a small area, and kept in filthy conditions where they are literally forced to live in their own mess. The result is that they never gain that basic concept of "move away from den to toilet", which makes them considerably more difficult to house train than "normal" bred pups. 

Bear in mind that it can take 6 months for a "normal" pup to be fully housetrained - for a puppy farm pup you can expect to potentially double that.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

SophieCyde said:


> I think thats a bit rude.
> 
> Having a puppy is a LOT of hardwork and you can tell this women has tried several things ..... we're not all experts and we do sometimes need help.


Im not trying to be rude, just think its irresponsible when people get puppies and have done no research in to the breeds and no research in to owning a pup.

Also calling the pup an IT!


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Im not trying to be rude, just think its irresponsible when people get puppies and have done no research in to the breeds and no research in to owning a pup.


I suppose so , but at least she's trying unlike some people who just lock them outside in a shed ect.

p.s sorry if i sounded like i was trying to start an arguement ... i wasnt


----------



## CMoore (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes thanks for the insults, its nice when your actually seeking help and it gets thrown back in your face. Im definately back to basics with my pup and am constantly and have never stopped using treats as rewards. I work from home so hes never left for long at all. The breeder wouldnt let me see the puppies until they were bathed and cleaned up, they forgot I was coming and sent me away and made me go back an hour later. I didnt see where they were kept, and now and under the impression it was outside as he doesnt know the difference between outside and inside, and what is his bed and area for toilet. I did research before purchasing thanks, and did not go into the situation with blinkers on. If irresponsible is asking for advice, then yes i suppose i am. The dogs are walked twice a day, on a vaccination for life scheme, flead and wormed every 3 months, clipped every 6 weeks and have more toys than the kids, they are not left whilst i go to work as i work from home (im such a bad owner!!!) The pup is fed on canine from the vets.


----------



## CMoore (Nov 11, 2010)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Im not trying to be rude, just think its irresponsible when people get puppies and have done no research in to the breeds and no research in to owning a pup.
> 
> Also calling the pup an IT!


How insulting! 'It' is a figure of speech. I did research the breed before purchase and read every article on the internet regarding them. I have another dog, who is remarkable trained so please dont condemn me for asking for assistance. If I didnt care about the puppy would i even waste my time on here, being insulted by people who dont know me or my dog. I have been brought up with breeding and showing and am no stranger to having dogs thank you very much. I dont go out to work, I work from home, hes walked twice a day, fed on canine from the vets, hes clipped every 6 weeks, vaccianated for life, identichipped etc "I'm such a bad owner!"


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

It's an open forum, you sort of get the good and the bad, just ignore the posts that you find offensive and take the good advice from the others. 

Good luck with your pup, I'm not a fan of cockerpoo's, or any of the poo crosses to be honest, but they do have quite a big following. Unfortunately, a lot of people who buy these don't realise many of them are puppy farmed and sold through dealers.


----------



## huskylover37 (Sep 15, 2010)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Another irresponsible owner
> 
> I swear some people should never have dogs.


i think this is very rude.
how is somebody who is having issues with their pup and asking for any advice an irresponsible owner?
your comment doesn't offer any help whatsoever so why make it?
myself,like many others including this owner did research our preferred breed but that doesn't make us experts and sometimes problems occur and its nice to know there are helpful,friendly people at hand to offer any advice. 
CMoore....i cant offer any helpful advice to you,but hope you and your little pup sort your problems out soon.....like many others have said,maybe back to basics is good place to start.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

CMoore said:


> Yes thanks for the insults, its nice when your actually seeking help and it gets thrown back in your face. Im definately back to basics with my pup and am constantly and have never stopped using treats as rewards. I work from home so hes never left for long at all. The breeder wouldnt let me see the puppies until they were bathed and cleaned up, they forgot I was coming and sent me away and made me go back an hour later. I didnt see where they were kept, and now and under the impression it was outside as he doesnt know the difference between outside and inside, and what is his bed and area for toilet. I did research before purchasing thanks, and did not go into the situation with blinkers on. If irresponsible is asking for advice, then yes i suppose i am. The dogs are walked twice a day, on a vaccination for life scheme, flead and wormed every 3 months, clipped every 6 weeks and have more toys than the kids, they are not left whilst i go to work as i work from home (im such a bad owner!!!) The pup is fed on canine from the vets.


On the other side of the coin, I think your reply CMoore is very rude and unnecessarily aggressive. We didn't all say nasty things, and some of us were genuinely trying to offer help. Thats the benefit/problem with forums - anyone can reply with anything they want to say. You have to ignore the posts you don't agree with and try to focus on those giving advice you might like to use.

People ask questions about the pups/dogs routine, bedding, rewards etc in order to get a better idea of the problem, to give better advice, and not to have a go at the owner. Theres no need to be so defensive. It was only 1 comment after all.

Good to hear you've gone back to basics with house training your dog - good luck


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

CMoore said:


> *I have been brought up with breeding and showing and am no stranger to having dogs thank you very much*. I dont go out to work, I work from home, hes walked twice a day, fed on canine from the vets, hes clipped every 6 weeks, vaccianated for life, identichipped etc "I'm such a bad owner!"


I would have thought that someone that has been brought up with breeding and showing dogs, that had done all the resarch into the breed as stated, would have found a reputable breeder? and when visiting the dogs with all this experience alarm bells would have been going off if told to come back later, because they think the dogs were in a dirty condition? I hope you can resolve your problem,

Mo


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Who diagnosed this pup with ADHD?? :confused1:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Helbo said:


> On the other side of the coin, I think your reply CMoore is very rude and unnecessarily aggressive. We didn't all say nasty things, and some of us were genuinely trying to offer help. Thats the benefit/problem with forums - anyone can reply with anything they want to say. You have to ignore the posts you don't agree with and try to focus on those giving advice you might like to use.
> 
> People ask questions about the pups/dogs routine, bedding, rewards etc in order to get a better idea of the problem, to give better advice, and not to have a go at the owner. Theres no need to be so defensive. It was only 1 comment after all.
> 
> Good to hear you've gone back to basics with house training your dog - good luck


Good post.
I hope Cmore you keep us updated with your pups progress.
As Rainy said prioritise what you want to work on first focus on that and work through the issues one at a time.
Posting in the Dog training section individual issues with more detail will give you the opportunity for more constructive help.
Ideas for keeping his mind occupied during the day - are divide his daily food up and feed using a kong and/or treat dispenser, grate carrot and scatter dry feed over the garden for him to sniff out.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Good post...


Thanks Fleur


----------



## angela wake (Jun 23, 2017)

CMoore said:


> I have a cockapoo puppy which Is driving me insane. This puppy has just been diagnosed with in human terms ADHD. Severe problems with is since purchase at the end of August, it has been to training seminar, I have used every training aid you can think of to try and calm it down on the advice of dog trainers and still no joy. Im now looking at medication and a special diet. Has anyone else had such trouble with this breed? I have a shi tzu who is doing its best to tolerate this puppy too. To give you an idea it poo's in its bed and then will lie in it! Wee's in the food bowl! and my house if full game for use of a toilet. Its now approaching 5 mth old, i have followed all advice re: toileting and it just aint happening. It also SCREAMS, when left, not just a howl it can't handle being alone and looks like its kennel crazy when i have to put it in the dog run, just so i can go out and still have a house to come home to. Any ideas anyone? PLEASE


I have a 5 month old cockapoo and he is a delight, he is naughty at times but is learning, and loves new tricks, he makes me laugh, I had a labradoodle who could not be replaced who I lost 5 months ago, but Dillon has filled that space with love and mischief. You have to be firm and show who is leader, but make it a game.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is 7 years old., but welcome to the forum !


----------

